# your other pets



## lucky lodge (Jun 27, 2011)

I would love to see everyones other pets include your big horses to

here are mine.

this my rottwieler which sadly passed away on march the 1st he was 11yr

and my great dane bullmastiff ruby







my pussy cat boots that likes to eat and sleep all day






this is mack my new rottweiler he is six weeks old here






and mack at 15 weeks hes gunna be big boy


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2011)

This is Izzy my crazy dog


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2011)

Harvey and I are pet lovers. We have dogs, cats, goats, a big horse, and fish in addition to the miniatures. I am not sure I could enjoy life w/o my dogs!!! Here are some of our pets


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a few of our dogs

My Zoey bear










My sister's pup Ernie






My long hair dachshund Sassy






Ernie's mom Fury






And Zoey's mom Blaze


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 27, 2011)

This is our fur-son, Chevy. He turned 5 earlier in this month.






And the GrandBeagle, Bailey, that has come to live on the farm since our grandson

was born, in January. She didn't want to give up her position of, the baby of

the family @ 14 years.






And Charlotte age 14...our feral barn cat..she's hard to get photos of.

Not a kitty to snuggle but does a fine job in the barn.






OOps, almost forgot the Big Guy. This is Graffix. He'll be 16 on the 4th of July...he's been with us since he was 2.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 27, 2011)

wow great pets everyone



keep them coming


----------



## O So (Jun 27, 2011)

Boy, I have a lot of other pets! LOL

Here is Malachi (wolf/malmute) and Tiga (Chi/jack russell)






Patch ( Collie)






Bosco (German Shep mix)






Dazi ( Chihuahua)











Petey






Continued next post! LOL


----------



## O So (Jun 27, 2011)

More of mine!

Tiny






Bonnie and Clyde






Paulie






Poppy






Bill and Lill






Oso the bird,






I also have half dozen other cockatiels, about a dozen or so fenches, another parakeet not pictured, and a half dozen chickens. Yep, I have a zoo!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 28, 2011)

you got a lot of birds......


----------



## LindaL (Jun 28, 2011)

Our fur kids...

Stevie (Yorkie), Gunner (MinPin), Chanel (MinPin) and Rocky (Chion...Chihuahua/Papillon mix), Sally and Harry (barn kitties)


----------



## O So (Jun 28, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> you got a lot of birds......


LOL Yes I do! To many! It is pretty loud around here! THe B&G's can be heard a long ways away!!


----------



## MindyLee (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's my house kitty Boobbers, my husband Rob, my mute swans Jack & Josie, my dwarf buck bunny George, & my pit/lab mix dog Sasha.

Not pictured..

I have 23 meat chickens going in to be processed on Friday.

15 layer chicks & chickens

3 doe bunnys for George which 1 is a dwarf (Cinniman Stix), 1 is a lionhead (Poof), and the last is a english spot (Bigg Momma)

in my pond, I have 6 giant 2-2.5 foot Koi, and 300 goldfish.

And last but not least, 2 barn kittys, Care Bear, & Jerry.

Plus 9 Mini horses!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 29, 2011)

Thay are also cute what breed of dog is that mindylee looks very much like my dog



lucky lodge said:


> Thay are also cute what breed of dog is that mindylee looks very much like my dog



sorry just read it pit/lab


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 29, 2011)

I dont have pictures of all my pets but here are a few:

My kitten, Goober:






My male Corgi, Toby (always posing for the camera!):






My female Corgi, Ella (she always gives me this pitiful look when having her picture taken, I dont think she likes the camera LOL!)



:


----------



## spacehorse (Dec 8, 2011)

My cockatiel which i inherited from my cousin Jenny at Lucky Lodge , is about 11-12 years old now


----------



## spacehorse (Dec 8, 2011)

My first rainbow lorikeet who i looked after when it fell out the tree in front of my house, unfortunatly passed away after visiting the vet (they are classed as a pest bird here) - he said it had liver or kidney probs he said it maybe why it got kicked out of nest . these birds are so friendly, which confuses the cat which is nursing kittens at the time (belongs to house mate). pic on right is how it looked when i found it - i looked after it for a year and a bit


----------



## spacehorse (Dec 8, 2011)

I now have the cockatiel and 3 other rainbow lorikeets ( 1 i've had for 3.5 years and the other 2 for about 3 months) here they are lining up to be weighed on the scales and one with my nephews budgerigar dismantling lego helicopter


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 8, 2011)

Love everyone's other critters!

Here is my kitty, Pumpkin (I was little when I named her



) She's 10-11 years.






Then Emma my min pin. 6 years old.






My moms min pin, Whitney (Emma's mother) 12 years, she doesn't look or act it!






My mix, Foxy. She is 3.






Then the newest addition, Kacy the Doberman



15 weeks today. (Picture at 13 weeks)


----------



## OutlawStyle (Dec 8, 2011)

This is Java, she was our first Shepherd. This was taken when she was 2 or 3, she's 10 now.






Taz, our ball obsessed dog.






Munchkin (Java and Tazs pup)






My Grumbles, I bottle fed him and kept him next to my bed as a puppy.






now






Some of our big horses in next post.

Le Tigre, our blm mustang






My arabian mare, Satin






Our paint stallion, Chief






Bunny






My Arab gelding, Sully (if pics not there, sorry.. its on facebook, but public)






We have quite a few other horses, but these are my favorites.


----------



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Dec 8, 2011)

Yep! That's a camel - His name is Charlie and he is the worlds biggest baby!




In the wagon are little Hoppy, named for Hop Along Cassidy and

Jingles, named for Roy Roger's sidekick.




This is Miss Kitty (from Gunsmoke) We call her doghouse -

"The Long Branch"




And this is "Patch" He's gone now -

but has given us endless laughs, giggles and memories!

He looked so good in his Sheriff's duds - complete with pearl handled

six-shooters (cap guns that worked!) He was definitely one-of-a-kind

kind and we hope one day to find another llama that can do what came

naturally to Ol' Patch... Not every llama is suited for driving and

costumes!


----------



## ~Dan (Dec 10, 2011)

Everyone has some very cool, and very nice looking pets and other animals!

Once my computer is fixed, I plan on posting pictures of as many of the llamas as possible at the ranch where I work. Been working there since I've been in 3rd grade, starting in their 4-H program, and now taking over more responsiblities in the herds care, over the last few years the entire herd has grown to be like my own, I love them all






Hal and Deb, your camel is beautiful! It is my dream to own a few eventually as pasture ornaments anf pets, I would love to hear more about yours and their care in general if you could give it





Dan.


----------



## chandab (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok, let's see

There is Brie [HangingTree X Blue Heeler (HangingTree= Catahoula X Kelpie X Border Collie)]:




Trip (short for Tripod, she's missing a foot), she's my kitty:




Bob and Blue (siamese):




4 of the saddle horses (I still own two of them):


----------



## NickelsChram (Dec 11, 2011)

this is my old guy bo. he is 26 and still loves to go riding.




this is my new guy that im so excited about. hes a yearling and im going to train him myself.




paige is my 3 year old boxer.




chevy my 9 year old boxer




hannah the crazy hound dog.




and macky the cat.

the only other house pets i have are my hermit crabs, but i don't have any good pictures of them.


----------



## frosthillfarm (Dec 11, 2011)

LOVE all the pets! 

 

Lots of pets at our home - 3 dogs & two cats besides my collection of little horses but here is the "other" love of my life - FORREST, a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.
















Karen


----------



## little lady (Dec 11, 2011)

Here are just a few of the other inhabinates of our farm...

Little Lady my Paint mare






Max our goat






Our last chicken, Rooster






Some of the barn patrol






Our Shih Tzu(my heart dog)






Our inside/outside cat






Plus a few other camera shy barn cats. They all make this our little slice of heaven.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Dec 12, 2011)

Everyone has such adorable pets...Little Lady - your mare is beautiful!

Here are a few of our very spoiled critters





"Sage" and "Rascal", our two yellow labs (full siblings)






"Fatboy"






"Elmo"






"Cloud"






"Siam"


----------



## little lady (Dec 12, 2011)

High Meadow Miniatures said:


> Everyone has such adorable pets...Little Lady - your mare is beautiful!
> 
> Here are a few of our very spoiled critters
> 
> ...



Thanks!



Awwww your kitties are gorgeous!


----------



## rockin r (Dec 14, 2011)

These are my kids...

Okie..She is 1/2 Coyote and 1/2 Aussie. She will be 10 years old on Christmas Day. We have had her since she was 6 weeks old.







Tessa Joe




Boomer




And the last of our big horses, Our 34 yr old (34 on Jan 16, 2012) TB Arizonia. We have had him for 20 years. I am posting this pic of him because he is classified around here as a "Pasture Pet". This pic is from Summer 2009...


----------



## Eagle (Dec 15, 2011)

my 4 dogs.

izzy is a 2 year old Weimaraner.






Doris Day aka Dory hubbies British bulldog





Biscuit my Yorkie with Poldo my 16 year old Yorkie cross





finally my sons 2 riding ponies, (they decided to give me a heart attack whilst sunbathing)


----------



## Tab (Dec 15, 2011)

A feral cat decided to use our barn attic for her maternity ward this Summer, then she move her kittens to where they couldn't be found, THEN got hit on the road. We looked for them everywhere and decided that nature would just have to take its course. 3 days later in 90 degree weather Rog discovers a kitten crawling out of the attic cracks and dangling from the top of the barn door! They were dirty, dehydrated, and skinny. One kitten passed away, but I tried my darndest to keep the rest of them going, and succeeded. I fed them lactaid and rice cereal in a syringe. I'm still trying to place the female, as I really have a lot to do already, and we hoped to not have more indoor pets than the bird. We are keeping the male, Panther. Someday when the boys are older, and if I can convince Rog, a dog. CKCS are my favorite breed.

Here is our orange-faced lovebird, Tractor. He's very talkative and mischievous.






Here are full siblings Panther....






....and Jaguar






Anyone want a beautiful female kitten?


----------



## Tab (Dec 15, 2011)

Here are the orphans earlier this year with "mama" Rog. lol


----------



## chandab (Dec 15, 2011)

Tab said:


> Here are full siblings Panther....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh, what pretty kitties. And, I have an almost twin, my indoor kitty is black with those piercing gold eyes, but she also has a little white on her chest and belly.


----------



## Tab (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Chanda, They are really striking eyes. Little Steeler's fans, haha. They could probably be twins. She has a bit of white on her chest hiding out of view.


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 29, 2012)

adopted cat she was wild but very friendly now










sister to the above cat






yorkie


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 29, 2012)

I love all your Pets





I can tell most of them are Spoiled Rotten








Here are my Mine











Vaga (Pronounced Vega) Blue Merle Aussie











Xena Black/Tan Piebald Dachshund






Kyrai aka: Squishy (Pronounced Ky-Ra) Black/Cream Dapple Dachshund






Nitro Colored Like a Coffee Bean Dachshund






More to Come


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 29, 2012)

Shema - aka: Poo - Black/White Border Collie






Camo (Kyrai's Son) Black/Cream Dapple Dachshund






Magget (He's Real Name is "Margarita")






Picasso






Our Newest Addition "Peeta" as in the Hunger Games!






Yes there's More


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 29, 2012)

Are you Tired of me yet ???





Hei-Bai






The Big Girls





Genesis (Fox Trotter)











Foxy (Paint Horse)


----------



## cassie (Jan 30, 2012)

Good post Jenny,



I'll add my little zoo in



are you ready? lol

First is my gorgeous Australian Stock horse "Smartie" this was him at my friends wedding



he was the star of course!




and one with the bride




Next my Cavalier "Casper"




My Golden Retreiver "Kingston"




We have about 70 head of cattle on our property's but I just added my special ones.

Kia is my pure limosuine cow I hand raised her.




her first calf, a pure limosuine bull "Samson"

at one day old




then today, 1 1/2 yrs




her second calf my new baby



a gorgeous heifer... "Delilah" we call her "Lailah" she is cross Black Angus

at one day old




today 2 months old




more in the next post


----------



## cassie (Jan 30, 2012)

my snake



a Centrilian Carpet Python "Kari"




our budgie... "Bluey"




our Canary "Romeo"




we also have a guinea pig, lol she doesn't like pictures taken of her.

And my brothers snake, who is ugly lol

and of course I have my three Miniatures who I love very very much!!

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Mima Acres (Jan 30, 2012)

Everyone's animals are adorable. In addition to the 2 minis we have 2 big horses and 3 dogs and 3 cats, 2 were stray kittens born under our house. We decided they could stay with us, the mommy kitty disappeared when they were about 8 weeks old. I'll have to track down pictures of the cats.

Ruby - 13 years old (this is her playing in the snow a couple weeks ago)






Hazel - 5 years old






This is Hazel (she doesn't like snow!)






Peaches- 6 years old






Bella - 13 years old






Roxy - 10 years old


----------



## SHANA (Feb 7, 2012)

Not counting horses I have a registered border collie named Shefdale Rusty,







I also have two cats, Oreo and Whiskers,











as well as a rabbit, Bonnie Bunny.


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Feb 7, 2012)

Here is two of my other children, Chuckie and Goatie McGoat, taken on Sunday


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 13, 2012)

*Cindymouse, who thinks the world revolves around her. She came from a rescue to be a friend to Pattycake, our shy shihtzu whom I bought to be a friend to Louie, our rescued Japanese chin who Pattycake found out early on plays only when Louie wants to play. I will have to post pictures of Louie and Patty later. Oh, and there is Kylie and Gus, the livestock guardian dogs. Will put pictures on my "to do list."*

* *

1


----------

